# HELP! What does it take to be a chef?



## spring (Apr 1, 2006)

I just started culinary school and one of the things our instructor asked us to do is to interview a professional chef/s so that we'll know what we're getting ourselves into.

I think it's an interesting project and would like to get as many answers as possible from chefs all over. My deadline for this is in a few days so I'd appreciate your answers soon. :lips:

Anyway, here are the questions...

1. What does it take to be a chef? What difficulties are to be expected
2. Please describe what you do now. What were your previous work experiences? 
3. What made you decide to become a chef? Did you have formal education/training or is everything you know learned from experience?
4. What challenges did you have to go through and how long did it take for you to get to where you are now? 
5. Aside from cooking skills, what other skills do you think are important in what you do? 
6. Based on your experience, what are the most important qualities should one have to become successful as a chef

Please feel free to expound on your answers and site your personal experiences. For confidentiality, please email me at [email protected].

Sorry that the questions are quite a lot. I'd like to learn from others' experience as much as possible. If you don't mind, I'd like to know your name and the country where you are from. Thanks in advance!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Spring 
Cheftalk gets an average of 2-3 requests per week to answer questions identical to yours. 
The internet is an OK place to start to get information like this; but you should seek out a personal, one-on-one interview with a chef who works in your area. You will get a wealth of usable information and a deeper perspective into the vocational field you are persuing if you follow that route. 
In general, the answers you'll get from an internet query will be short, pat and without the detail you really need. Do the leg work necessary to get the info you really need. It's good preparation for the hours you will spend on your feet once in the working world. 

CTers!
This is not a dismissal of the expertise that resides on this board. I just think it's a little too easy for Spring to type in a quick question and expect those of us here to do her work for her.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh, Spring? You've already started with a cooking school and NOW want to know what you're getting yourself into?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Information to student requests here:
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7335


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Foodi,
Excellent!!


----------



## theavatar (Jul 18, 2006)

other than skills you will have drilled into you by experience, books, or exploration...you have to be a certain kind of crazy to pull it off.

Really, I believe that the skills necessary to be a good chef can be cultivated in anyone, but that personality elevates that person to be a great chef.

Some of the best I've met have never run, yelled, or raised their voices.

Other awesome chefs I know scream, light order slips on fire, throw things, and are generally high strung mofos.

And then again, the best chef I've ever met has never read a book or taken a class. He's calm collected, and in control--always. Power over one's temper and attitude as well as food, and that's what being a good chef is about, is self assuring, confident, and imaginative.

To fulfill your assignment, go to the best restaurant you can find, and interview the exec chef, and a line cook. Then do the same at a diner or local burger bar. Find people who have both taken classes and earned their careers by decade(s) of sweat and burns. Be careful what you get yourself into.


----------



## spring (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks for those who replied 

foodnfoto...yes, i understand what you mean...i was supposed to interview a chef but he backed out at the last minute. i kept on following up and he confirmed and at the last minute, he couldn't be interviewed. so this was kind of a last recourse... :talk: i don't usually do these things online. i'm a believer in doing things the old way. don't worry, this will be the first and last time i'll be posting an assignment :talk: 

foodpump...i know what i'm getting into. i guess our instructor wants us to get firsthand information from chefs. :talk:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Is a rude awakening in order?

Rgds Rook


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yep! I would have to say probably. Yet there's something that tells me there is a glimmer of hope for success here. =)


----------

